# Reving cooling fan



## mdukelow (Jul 13, 2011)

Office AC stopped working. Room temp climbed to 89 degrees. Cooling fan on Dell PowerEdge T310 went on high speed and message on case screen said exceeded operating temp. Moved computer to cooler office and opened case, set external room fan to cool inside components. When turning on the computer after it cooled down, fan still runs at high speed and won't down rev at all. ? about resetting the fan driver/monitor.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Does the system boot? If so, are you able to access temp sensors via RAC or Server Administrator Program?


----------

